# Penhale Camp - North Cornwall - September 2017



## Scaramanger (Oct 5, 2017)

*Had an eye on this one for quite a while as always had formidable looking fencing and live in security last time I looked..Visited with a non forum member on a bleak and wet day.
Look's like activity ceased in 2009 when the site was closed down and sold.. Been in the news again recently as finally permission has been given to raize the place to the ground in favour of modern housing..Not a popular move with the locals as it holds a prominent spot on the cliff tops...
With around 90 buildings on site there are plenty to look at but the only ones open are the ones where local hoodlums have forced their way in and done the usual smashing of sinks etc.. Obviously not as secure as I thought..!
Part of the site is still live with an outdoor adventure type place within the camp perimeter..

Some info from wiki :-

Penhale Camp was established in 1939, to the north of the dunes, as a World War II emergency measure to train anti-aircraft gunners. There still remains evidence of the gun sites, searchlight batteries and defensive positions such as pillboxes and trenches.[9] On 7 June 1940 the camp was bombed by a single German bomber, probably looking for the nearby St Eval airfield; twenty-two British soldiers were killed in the raid, most were subsequently buried in nearby Perranporth.[10] In 1943 the camp was occupied by the United States Army Corps of Engineers[11] as part of the buildup to Operation Overlord, the D-Day landings. The engineers built the fourteen Nissen huts on the Camp; still used today as accommodation for training units. In 1955, three Royal Artillery men drowned while swimming in the sea at Perran Corner. These dangerous waters, with treacherous rip tides, have also claimed the lives of at least two civilians.

The sand dunes have for many years been used by naturists, as an unofficial naturist beach. Over the years, the Ministry of Defence have complained about nude sunbathers, but a compromise was reached with the land owner in 2007 [12]

In April 2010, the camp was closed by the Ministry of Defence[13] and was sold in September that year for £1.5million.[9][14] However, the area is still governed by Ministry of Defence Byelaws[15][16] Today, Penhale Camp and the associated training area are available to all Arms and Services wishing to carry out low level infantry skills training, cadre courses, communications and CPX training.

On with some pics..*


----------



## smiler (Oct 5, 2017)

Got nicked here a few times, nicely done, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Oct 5, 2017)

Good work there!


----------



## urban-dorset (Oct 5, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 5, 2017)

That's interesting. Very dull pictures though, the weather doesn't look as though it was in your favour.


----------



## Electric (Oct 6, 2017)

Nice one Scaramanger. Very different.


----------



## BoneDust (Oct 6, 2017)

This is a corker!! I like the tiles in the 7th shot.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 13, 2017)

Love the first and 3rd shot, I think the gloomy weather adds to the atmosphere of the place, great report that!


----------



## seansamurai1 (Oct 18, 2017)

Never even knew it closed down. I was there in 06/07 time doing Adventurous training with the forces.


----------



## Woodlandliving (Jan 3, 2018)

Was there for 2 weeks in 1998 was summer camp with Shropshire army cadet force I was staff and spent the time on duty In the guardroom, shame to see it as it is now


----------

